# Need to reach my target!!!



## Emzi (Apr 5, 2011)

Saw my consultant last week and he has confirmed that as soon as I reach a Hba1c of around 7 (there is leeway if its 7.2 etc) that he will give me the green light to come off the pill and try for a baby.
My Hba1c is 8.2 so i have a whole percentage to drop, so ANY tips and advice will be greatly greatly received 
Thanks and wish me luck!!!!!!


----------



## allana (Apr 5, 2011)

Emzi said:


> Saw my consultant last week and he has confirmed that as soon as I reach a Hba1c of around 7 (there is leeway if its 7.2 etc) that he will give me the green light to come off the pill and try for a baby.
> My Hba1c is 8.2 so i have a whole percentage to drop, so ANY tips and advice will be greatly greatly received
> Thanks and wish me luck!!!!!!



Hi,

mY D Team told me to test before a meal and aim to be under 6 i hour post meal aim for under 8. It's hard work and you will prob end up doing more injections, to correct you bs, but it can be done! Ive got a little girl who is 9 months and we are now trying for our second.

Hope this helps hun.

xxx


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 5, 2011)

test test test emzi you will get there im sure


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 19, 2011)

just wondering how are you getting on? How are your sugars?


----------

